# Blocked from Internet Access - Port issue



## philhughes (Feb 7, 2009)

One of my computers virus program detected a trojan tracking virus and deleted it. After deletion I lost the ability to connect to the internet. Using the network detection software on the computer it told me to check the following ports: HTTP 80, HTTPS 443, and FTP 21. I don't have a clue as to what that means and I really need to get access to the internet back on that computer. I have checked the wireless network and it is working great - it is just the software that is blocking the computer from connecting using the network. Help.


----------

